# Reggie, Mr. Tiggywinkle & Sable Royal Paintings



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I've just finished three more paintings of the Royal Hedgehogs & wanted to share...

By the way, I was asked to design the Royal motif. It's crossed quills, with a crown. Silver for Reggie's painting, Gold for Sable.









Reggie the Ancient
(he lived to be just over 8 years old)









Mr. Tiggywinkle
(Someone stole him from drug dealers & brought him to the rescue dehydrated, hungry & dirty!)









Sable the Serene
(We have done a previous painting of Sable)


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Those are gorgeous! But, what makes them royalty? Am I missing something?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Rainy said:


> Those are gorgeous! But, what makes them royalty? Am I missing something?


 There is a thread that trys to explain it but I can't seem to find it now lol.

Wonderful work as always PJ! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Found it! viewtopic.php?f=17&t=12258&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=royalty&start=10

The paintings are, as always, absolutely beautiful! I love Mr. Tiggywinkle's, he's so adorable!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

So wonderful, as always! And I LOVE the "royal seal" you designed - perfect!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, thanks Lily'sMommy. I was wondering why there was hedgeroyalty. I have seen looks from Harvey that tell me he could take over the world. I had no idea that his conspirators were so well organized. Well, I guess they better start making C & C grids people sized because I'm sure Harvey and Izzy will have me in one of them pretty soon. I'll try to send morse code when the revolution begins. :lol:


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

I always love your paintings and these are no exception. so lovely!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Wonderful job!

I absolutely love the expression on Sable's face. "Yeeees, would you liiike something? I is being calm and serene here, I has no time for tea parties and plans for world domination."

*Sigh* I wish I was half the artist you are, PJ.


----------



## MGSpikers (Oct 21, 2008)

HRM Queen Louella directed that the second portrait of Queen Sable be made because, although the first portrait showed the very sad expression of the times, it did not show Queen Sables usual, no-nonsense countenance. Both portraits will be displayed together. With these portraits, the last six Monarchs have been painted (IX through XIV Monarchs). These portraits will be on display at the Rocky Mountain Hedgehog Show in Denver (October 14-16, 2011 at the Doubletree Hotel). The next series to be painted will be the first three Monarchs, King Waylon I, King Renfield, and Queen Cleo.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Great job once again!


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

You are so talented! I love every one of your paintings and one of these days I hope to be able to commission you to do one of my beloved Quillson. Beautiful!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Awesome job as usual PJ!! I love the crossed quills/crown design too! :mrgreen:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  

And Hanhan27 - if I have learned nothing else, I've learned that we all have something in us we don't even know about. You can't imagine how much of a surprise this has been to me. I have no doubt you would surprise yourself as well.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They are gorgeous, that is going to be one stunning sight for them to be all together. Wish I lived closer to Colorado to go check them out at the show


----------

